# Installation imprimante WiFi



## Antoine33 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie d'installer mon imprimante wifi sur mon mac et je n'arrive pas. En effet, je pense que le port Airport n'est pas activé. Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Voici ma configuration:
Mac Os X Léopard
Hp Photosmart C6100

Je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## Zyrol (19 Mars 2008)

Pas compliqué : 

active l'airport, dans la barre des menus en haut à droite (c'est le 1/4 de camembert)

Mais une autre question me vient, comment te connectes tu à internet ? par cable ou wifi ?


----------



## Antoine33 (22 Mars 2008)

L'imprimante est connectée par wifi. En revanche, impossible d'activer le wifi depuis le logo airport dans la barre.


----------

